# How on earth do I find a sig P250 full size .45 ACP exchange kit for my 9 mm subcom?



## Redgunfish (Nov 8, 2014)

The title post says it all, bought this sig p250 in 9mm subcompact and want to buy full size in 45 ACP exchange kit and it's been out of stock everywhere I've ever looked for years!!! Do they even make this kit? Where can I buy it?

Thanks for any leads or help!!

Tim


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

That seems to be the rarest combination of those conversion kits for some reason. I just spent 30 minutes looking online & found about every combination available except that one. I was curious because I may get the subcompact .45 kit next year when it's no longer jacket weather. I got the P250 full size .45 a few weeks ago & I love it! It fits in my inside jacket pockets easily, with or without the holster it came with. Too big for summer carry though unless I got a big IWB holster & baggy cloths to hide it under.


----------

